

Ask HN: What about this landing page? Does it rock as it should? - willflagello

Hi everyone.<p>This is my first submit on Hacker News, but I've been reading and loving it for months now.
Some friends of mine and I are developing a web app called Dayri that lets you keep your diary online. And as every startup, we had to design and ship a landing page. We would love to hear your feedback about it. :)<p>http://dayri.me/<p>I think that there are too many similar landing pages, if not alike, and therefore I came up with this. We wanted to give a unique look to Dayri and, at the same time, we tried to find a way to get more subscribers.<p>In your opinion how does it look? Is it comfortable or you get tired after the second scroll?
We originally conceived five slides but we suddenly realized that it would have just bored the user and got him not to sign up for an invite.<p>Will
======
lovskogen
TL:DR

I though each slide had to much text for me to read before I could get to the
point. I also missed exactly -what- this service did. It's market (why keeping
diaries is good) not brand (why dayri is good).

~~~
willflagello
As I said in another comment, we didn't want to say anything about Dayri.

------
kerben
I thought the design was cool and creative and I agree with illdave that on an
iPad the scroll is satisfying.

Can you please explain what is special about your diary? How is it different
than a private blog?

I felt you emphasized the privacy policy a bit too much.

I thought you would appreciate the design of another site (also vertical
scroll), see <http://benthebodyguard.com>

Good luck!

~~~
willflagello
Thank you kerben. I already knew Ben The Bodyguard and it is fantastic, I love
it.

Well, let's say that Dayri will let you write about your day in less than 2
minutes. And it won't be a private blog, it's a completely different concept.
:)

------
rch
Nice implementation, but your worries are justified. Try a high impact landing
page, and redeploy this in an 'about' context. Maybe work a seamless sign-up,
or some other 'action' into every slide as well.

If you are really keen on what you've got, compare it to this one...

<http://thehagency.com/> <http://thehagency.com/start.html>

~~~
willflagello
Oh, well... That is fantastic. Many thanks for the feedback. :)

------
icey
The design looks nice, but the scrolling feels excessive.

~~~
willflagello
What do you mean exactly? Should I increase its speed?

~~~
svmegatron
I think increasing its speed would be good

~~~
willflagello
I'll increase the speed for sure. Thank you guys. :)

------
sharadgopal
I use OhLife[1] to keep a somewhat regular journal online. You all might want
to check out their landing page, its very neat and to the point.

On your website, after about two scrolls, I didn't want to keep going. Also
maybe make the font a little thicker/bolder. Good luck.

[1]<http://ohlife.com/>

~~~
willflagello
I already knew OhLife but thanks for the feedback. Sadly that font, bolder, is
a bit ugly.

------
rome
I think it's very creative. It really got my attention and made me curious.

I agree with SethBroomer concerning 'itsworthit." I was looking for a bigger
payoff than the well done layout and curious quotes.

I was looking for a big point to be made at the end. "How is dayri.me a brand
new way?" Is the question I left with.

~~~
willflagello
Thank you for this precious feedback. I'll think about this. :)

------
vshlos
I thought its too much and by the time I click on it and it scrolled over, i
forgot what the first part was. Also, too many screens to go through. Cool
effect and unique, but i would do if for like 1 or 2 slides and quicker.

~~~
willflagello
Thanks for the feedback. We'll find a solution. :)

------
illdave
Clickable: <http://dayri.me>

I'm not really your target audience, but I just wanted to say that, on an
iPad, that tap-to-scroll-down is extremely satisfying. :)

~~~
willflagello
Thank you for the feedback, illdave. We hadn't tested it on an iPad yet.
Thanks. :)

------
willflagello
You can find a little preview of its design here <http://drbl.in/VdP>

Okay, it's not much but what do you think?

------
seto28
4 clicks just to get the form? I don't think so...

~~~
SethBroomer
I don't like the verbage here. I would Just say: Click on the page to go
ahead. The "It's Worth it" is a turn off to me. I agree with set028 that 4
clicks to the bottom is way to much.

Instead maybe you could do something like this: 1\. Have your logo and tag
line at the top 2\. In the center put your messaging and have the user either
click it to scroll to the next message or do it automatically ever N seconds
3\. Have the sign up at the bottom i.e. make it fit on a 1024x768 screen so
that the user always sees your company name and how to sign up.

Hope that makes sense

~~~
willflagello
You're right, it's better without "It's worth it". Your idea is nice and
you're also right about the logo because if you see the page for the first
time you don't understand what it is about. But this is part of the "I want to
know more about it" effect, even if I agree with you that the logo should be
visible. It's just that in the page as it is now I don't know where to place
it.

------
manicbovine
Should "everywhere" be "anywhere"?

To me, "Click everywhere to go ahead" means that, in order to proceed, I must
click everywhere.

~~~
willflagello
I don't understand the difference but "anywhere" is nicer, it sounds better.
:)

